# Hickory, maple, teriyaki, hi mtn bacon



## shellbellc (Apr 2, 2011)

This is our 5th bacon of this winters bacon project.  I used tq this time as the cure and for flavorings; first bacon I used maple sugar and maple syrup, second bacon brown sugar and hickory syrup, third brown sugar and teriyaki powder, fourth hi mtn bbb cure. 

We got two bellies, hubby skinned them and I trimmed them up and cut each belly into two pieces.  Three were 3 1/2 pound and the fourth was 4 pounds.  We got them cured up, bagged and into the fridge and cured for 10 days, due to time not the thickness of the bacon....


















































Into the smoker, we kept track of which flavor was which by marking with different number of tie ties.







Cold smoked for 56 hours, no heat at all, only the amns.  Outside temp only broke freezing the last day of the smoke.  This smoke seemed to take quite a while before I got the color change I look for...













Put back in bags to rest for a couple of days for the flavors to meld...







After resting for a two days I took them and threw them in the freezer to firm up for slicing.

Hitting the slicer!







Close up of the hickory



















Maple bacon sliced up







Maple bagged up and teriyaki in pile in the back.













Hi Mtn bbb cured...







One thing that I noticed with this home made bacon is how fast it thaws.  It's really odd, it will freeze solid but then thaws in such a short time. It really makes the whole house smell wonderful when you fry it up.  Oh, we smoked this over hickory.  I think that's what I'll be using predominantly for bacons...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2011)

Man o man that's a mountain of bacon. It all looks really good. Which one did you like the best?


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got done a BLT with this bacon, half hickory, half teriyaki.  It was out of this world good!!


----------



## oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

Shell, That bacon looks awesome. I can't wait for me to do it someday. Hey that slicer is quite the slicer.


----------



## metal man (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice job !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Love the smell of home smoked bacon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice Job, It Looks Great...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!

It might have taken awhile for good color, but you got as good a color as I have ever seen!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That has to be the best you ever had-----It just looks soooo good, and everybody knows how much I dislike Bacon!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for all the great Qview ShellBell

Bear


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 2, 2011)

Oliver said:


> Shell, That bacon looks awesome. I can't wait for me to do it someday. Hey that slicer is quite the slicer.


Thanks everyone!  Bacon was awesome!  Tomorrow I hope to try the maple and bbb.  That slicer I got one heck of a deal on!  Got it for $125!  Mentioned to a friend that we were looking for a bigger slicer and a week later he found someone wanting to get rid of this one.  Works great but it weighs like 100 lbs!!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2011)

Outstanding looking bacon and great deal on the slicer too


----------



## gotarace (Apr 3, 2011)

That is some fantastic looking bacon there...I could go for 5 slices and three eggs right now. Congrats on a successful Bacon Bonanza,


----------



## big twig (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW that bacon looks great. I have to try my hands at making bacon soon. Now I want a BLT so bad. Thanks for the Q-View!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 3, 2011)

Your bacon looks FANTASTIC!

You serious about 56 hours of smoking?

I'm such a wienie, that I'm afraid it's oversmoked at 6 1/2 hours.  I see these posts for 12, 20 and now 56 hours, and now I'm gonna try smoking bacon for longer times.

Did you light one end or both ends?

How long did your AMNS smoke in the cold?

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2011)

That is awesome looking bacon. Congrats on the great success. That slicer is looking good too


----------



## fife (Apr 3, 2011)

Good looking bacon ya got there.


----------



## rw willy (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy cow (Pig)!   Nice.  Need to order more before the weather changes.


----------



## venture (Apr 3, 2011)

Between the bacon and the slicer?  I am just jealous!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## laszlo (Apr 4, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> ... and everybody knows how much I dislike Bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, is that Kevin?


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 4, 2011)

Quote:


TJohnson said:


> Your bacon looks FANTASTIC!
> 
> You serious about 56 hours of smoking?
> 
> ...


Hey Todd, I smoke it until I get that nice color change.  I've only been lighting one end, but maybe lighting both ends would speed up the process!  I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## irie (Apr 4, 2011)

Man you guys have got me itching to try making Bacon and pastrami! This looks like it turned out amazing! How does the teriyaki bacon taste?!?


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 13, 2011)

Teriyaki bacon was good! Not sweet, just a little Yaki flavor, kind of in the background. Will do again!


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 2, 2011)

This is our 5th bacon of this winters bacon project.  I used tq this time as the cure and for flavorings; first bacon I used maple sugar and maple syrup, second bacon brown sugar and hickory syrup, third brown sugar and teriyaki powder, fourth hi mtn bbb cure. 

We got two bellies, hubby skinned them and I trimmed them up and cut each belly into two pieces.  Three were 3 1/2 pound and the fourth was 4 pounds.  We got them cured up, bagged and into the fridge and cured for 10 days, due to time not the thickness of the bacon....


















































Into the smoker, we kept track of which flavor was which by marking with different number of tie ties.







Cold smoked for 56 hours, no heat at all, only the amns.  Outside temp only broke freezing the last day of the smoke.  This smoke seemed to take quite a while before I got the color change I look for...













Put back in bags to rest for a couple of days for the flavors to meld...







After resting for a two days I took them and threw them in the freezer to firm up for slicing.

Hitting the slicer!







Close up of the hickory



















Maple bacon sliced up







Maple bagged up and teriyaki in pile in the back.













Hi Mtn bbb cured...







One thing that I noticed with this home made bacon is how fast it thaws.  It's really odd, it will freeze solid but then thaws in such a short time. It really makes the whole house smell wonderful when you fry it up.  Oh, we smoked this over hickory.  I think that's what I'll be using predominantly for bacons...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2011)

Man o man that's a mountain of bacon. It all looks really good. Which one did you like the best?


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got done a BLT with this bacon, half hickory, half teriyaki.  It was out of this world good!!


----------



## oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

Shell, That bacon looks awesome. I can't wait for me to do it someday. Hey that slicer is quite the slicer.


----------



## metal man (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice job !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Love the smell of home smoked bacon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice Job, It Looks Great...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!

It might have taken awhile for good color, but you got as good a color as I have ever seen!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That has to be the best you ever had-----It just looks soooo good, and everybody knows how much I dislike Bacon!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for all the great Qview ShellBell

Bear


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 2, 2011)

Oliver said:


> Shell, That bacon looks awesome. I can't wait for me to do it someday. Hey that slicer is quite the slicer.


Thanks everyone!  Bacon was awesome!  Tomorrow I hope to try the maple and bbb.  That slicer I got one heck of a deal on!  Got it for $125!  Mentioned to a friend that we were looking for a bigger slicer and a week later he found someone wanting to get rid of this one.  Works great but it weighs like 100 lbs!!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2011)

Outstanding looking bacon and great deal on the slicer too


----------



## gotarace (Apr 3, 2011)

That is some fantastic looking bacon there...I could go for 5 slices and three eggs right now. Congrats on a successful Bacon Bonanza,


----------



## big twig (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW that bacon looks great. I have to try my hands at making bacon soon. Now I want a BLT so bad. Thanks for the Q-View!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 3, 2011)

Your bacon looks FANTASTIC!

You serious about 56 hours of smoking?

I'm such a wienie, that I'm afraid it's oversmoked at 6 1/2 hours.  I see these posts for 12, 20 and now 56 hours, and now I'm gonna try smoking bacon for longer times.

Did you light one end or both ends?

How long did your AMNS smoke in the cold?

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2011)

That is awesome looking bacon. Congrats on the great success. That slicer is looking good too


----------



## fife (Apr 3, 2011)

Good looking bacon ya got there.


----------



## rw willy (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy cow (Pig)!   Nice.  Need to order more before the weather changes.


----------



## venture (Apr 3, 2011)

Between the bacon and the slicer?  I am just jealous!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## laszlo (Apr 4, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> ... and everybody knows how much I dislike Bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, is that Kevin?


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 4, 2011)

Quote:


TJohnson said:


> Your bacon looks FANTASTIC!
> 
> You serious about 56 hours of smoking?
> 
> ...


Hey Todd, I smoke it until I get that nice color change.  I've only been lighting one end, but maybe lighting both ends would speed up the process!  I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## irie (Apr 4, 2011)

Man you guys have got me itching to try making Bacon and pastrami! This looks like it turned out amazing! How does the teriyaki bacon taste?!?


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 13, 2011)

Teriyaki bacon was good! Not sweet, just a little Yaki flavor, kind of in the background. Will do again!


----------

